# Need advice from crafters who own an Air Fryer



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

I really appreciate those members who have taken the time to share their 
favorite recipes....especially recipes that take little time to prepare (leaves 
for time for crafting) and food e that can be prepared in a slow cooker.

I am thinking about getting an air fryer and would appreciate advice
(positive or negative) from anyone who currently owns one. I am retired, 
live alone, and I am looking for a small counter top device that would take
the place of using my oven. The automatic shut-off is especially useful for 
us older (senior) knitters who get involved in projects and sometimes forget 
to check on items on the stove or in the oven.

I hope this request is not too far removed from knitting/crocheting and is 
deemed OK for discussion in this forum. I have checked reviews on websites
but it is hard to know if what I read is the truth. I am sure that knitters 
will tell it "like it is".



.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

There has been a great deal of posts about air fryers here, but I'm watching also, it's only Bob and I, so I want a small one too.

Janallyn


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

i have the one they advertised on tv a while back, the power air fryer xl. With the copper pan and insert.. The outside is plastic and when used for 
more than 15 min. will not insert back into the base until cooled. So when I went to check my chicken to see if done yet it
would not go back together. I have not used it since. This is a common problem on this model.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one and can’t say I’m impressed. Don’t know that I would call it a small appliance, at least mine isn’t. Maybe they’ve come out with smaller ones. They are on the loud side. There is a definite learning curve with them so you have to watch it closely until you get the hang of it. I’m thinking about getting rid of mine and if we lived closer, I’d let you have it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

generalfocus said:


> I really appreciate those members who have taken the time to share their
> favorite recipes....especially recipes that take little time to prepare (leaves
> for time for crafting) and food e that can be prepared in a slow cooker.
> 
> ...


I bought an Air Fryer, and have only used it two or three times in more than a year. If you want a small counter top appliance that can do many things...steam, slow cook, fast cook , bake a small cake or cheesecake, bake meatloaf, etc, what you want to consider is one of the new Instant Pot models. I bought one at Christmas, on sale, and fell in love with it. Took it to our winter residence, used it at least once every week. Decided to purchase another for our summer place too...much less to haul back and forth. I must say the Instant Pot brand is best, IMHO, over the other brand that I purchased for our summer home. Instant Pot brand comes in several sizes...you can only fill about 2/3 full to cook under pressure...so keep that in mind when choosing a size. I believe the smallest size available is 3 quarts, then 6 quarts and 8 quarts. You do not have to fill up the larger sizes, smaller quantities can be made in even the largest pot.

I bought the 8 quart size Instant Pot, even though there are only two of us...and am very happy with that size. We do have company for dinner sometimes...and fast easy care meals is a major plus!


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

JTM said:


> I bought an Air Fryer, and have only used it two or three times in more than a year. If you want a small counter top appliance that can do many things...steam, slow cook, fast cook , bake a small cake or cheesecake, bake meatloaf, etc, what you want to consider is one of the new Instant Pot models. I bought one at Christmas, on sale, and fell in love with it. Took it to our winter residence, used it at least once every week. Decided to purchase another for our summer place too...much less to haul back and forth. I must say the Instant Pot brand is best, IMHO, over the other brand that I purchased for our summer home. Instant Pot brand comes in several sizes...you can only fill about 2/3 full to cook under pressure...so keep that in mind when choosing a size. I believe the smallest size available is 3 quarts, then 6 quarts and 8 quarts. You do not have to fill up the larger sizes, smaller quantities can be made in even the largest pot.
> 
> I bought the 8 quart size Instant Pot, even though there are only two of us...and am very happy with that size. We do have company for dinner sometimes...and fast easy care meals is a major plus!


May I please ask what brand you bought (so I know which one to buy)! Thank You!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

From googling Air Fryer Recipes ~ https://www.bing.com/search?q=air+fryer+recipes+for+beginners&qs=AS&pq=air+fryer+recipes+&sk=AS1&sc=8-18&cvid=CB732850255B4DAE94773EB022FF5407&FORM=QBRE&sp=2

101 Philips Airfryer Recipes For The Complete Beginner … https://www.recipethis.com/101-philips-airfryer-recipes-for-the-complete-beginner

43 pages of recipes for air-fryers here https://www.recipethis.com/category/kitchen-gadget-recipes/air-fryer-recipes/


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

I had one of the air fryers that looks egg shaped and has a basket that goes into it. I used it some but didn't totally love it. Then I got one called Power AirFry Oven and love, love it. It has a door and shelves instead of a drop in basket. Much handier to use and easier to clean. I use it pretty much every day. I got mine at Sam's Club.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

My daughter has 
The large Instant pot and loves it, I want to get the small 3 qt. Size since just my husband and me and will take up less room in camper. It is a pressure cooker so you do have to stay near and keep track of it but everything is done super quick so while meal is cooking you can tidy up kitchen then have rest of day to knit, crochet or craft!


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

JTM said:


> I bought an Air Fryer, and have only used it two or three times in more than a year. If you want a small counter top appliance that can do many things...steam, slow cook, fast cook , bake a small cake or cheesecake, bake meatloaf, etc, what you want to consider is one of the new Instant Pot models. I bought one at Christmas, on sale, and fell in love with it. Took it to our winter residence, used it at least once every week. Decided to purchase another for our summer place too...much less to haul back and forth. I must say the Instant Pot brand is best, IMHO, over the other brand that I purchased for our summer home. Instant Pot brand comes in several sizes...you can only fill about 2/3 full to cook under pressure...so keep that in mind when choosing a size. I believe the smallest size available is 3 quarts, then 6 quarts and 8 quarts. You do not have to fill up the larger sizes, smaller quantities can be made in even the largest pot.
> 
> I bought the 8 quart size Instant Pot, even though there are only two of us...and am very happy with that size. We do have company for dinner sometimes...and fast easy care meals is a major plus!


A year and a half ago, I broke down and bought an 8 qt Instant Pot. (Just my husband and I.) 3 weeks later, because I'd used it so much and loved it, I bought the mini 3 qt Instant Pot. Fast forward 1-1/2 years.....I now also own the 6 qt. They ALL get used constantly - not just for meals either. I make my own chicken or beef or seafood stocks as well as ghee. They get put to good use.

I, too, wanted an air fryer but really didn't want another appliance sitting on my counters (all 3 IPs sit out because they're used so much). Ta Da - Mealthy.com to the rescue. They have just come out with a Crisplid that fits on the Instant Pot and turns it into an air fryer. Very inexpensive and does a great job! Problem solved.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

There are several different brands of counter top Air Fryer ovens that appear to perform 
many different tasks...….Emeril's and Cuisinart's are two that I have seen advertised but
I think there are more. 
I appreciate the honest comments made about the egg shaped Air Fryers (basket type)
and it sounds like advertising makes that item more appealing than is borne out in the kitchen.
Thanks to comments received, I have pretty well decided that the oven type Air Fryer 
would be a wiser choice. It would replace several smaller appliances and free up counter 
space. 
Any advice (positive or negative) regarding a specific brand of the oven type of 
Air Fryer is appreciated.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

My son and daughter-in-law bought an air fryer to replace their toaster oven. I hear raves about it constantly. My DIL makes chicken nuggets from scratch using gluten free seasoned bread crumbs for my GS. I have to say they are really delicious and crispy. They use an oil spray rather than frying them in a pan. Now they are using it constantly.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

I have an Emeril air fryer, we used it like crazy for the first year, but not so much now, what I now use is a toaster oven/convection oven/regular oven combo. I love it for everything, don't even use my full size oven anymore, it bakes and cooks and toasts everything so much quicker then my big one and it doesn't heat up the whole house especially in the hot summer. It's an Oster brand and I got it on QVC. I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a small toaster oven with convection cooking. I bought this instead of an air fryer. I use it all the time. It is large enough and made by Oster

https://smile.amazon.com/Oster-Convection-Toaster-Stainless-TSSTTVRB04/dp/B00451B7U2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=8A2VVRVMFR5P&keywords=oster+toster+ovens&qid=1562770431&s=gateway&sprefix=Oster+tos%2Caps%2C143&sr=8-5


----------



## ahnorton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a Phillips 6 quart and like it a lot. I have learned that, in addition to cooking, it is great for warming. I don’t use it every day, but usually once or twice a week.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I've bought two of these, based on reviews. They both went bad after one use. No more.


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. Would appreciate knowing which brands you would 
advise me NOT to purchase.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Mevbb said:


> I have a small toaster oven with convection cooking. I bought this instead of an air fryer. I use it all the time. It is large enough and made by Oster
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Oster-Convection-Toaster-Stainless-TSSTTVRB04/dp/B00451B7U2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=8A2VVRVMFR5P&keywords=oster+toster+ovens&qid=1562770431&s=gateway&sprefix=Oster+tos%2Caps%2C143&sr=8-5


Thank you for including the site. Just read the comments and your endorsement and purchased one. My little toaster oven is effective for broiling and heating up leftovers but not good for making toast. It's probably more than 20 years old, so it doesn't owe me anything.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a small induction oven and I love it. Cooks the best juicy meat and roasts veggies whole the meat is cooking. It shuts off because you program the time. It's by Nuwave. I also cook on their induction burner. I don't even have a stove any more. I use a small convection and the two nuwave items. Saves me on electricity. Hope this helps


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's a picture of my Nuwave induction oven I was telling you about , I just happen to have a chicken and carrots in there right now!


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

There appears be a good deal of interest in this topic. I appreciate all the advice I
am getting from KP members. I am taking notes and I may have to go to Detroit to check some 
of the brands mentioned as, so far as I know, some not available in Canada. 
Many thanks again for all who have taken the time to reply.


----------



## iranurse (Sep 6, 2016)

I would be happy to give u mine. Don’t like it


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

I got a air fryer for Christmas thinking it would be healthier but we have not liked much that we cooked in it. Works good for reheating some things. Would not get another. Also have an instant pot and really like it.
The air fryer takes up a lot of space and you have to be careful where it is sitting when being used. Wish I had gotten the oven type as think I would use it more.


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

ilv2crochet said:


> I have an Emeril air fryer, we used it like crazy for the first year, but not so much now, what I now use is a toaster oven/convection oven/regular oven combo. I love it for everything, don't even use my full size oven anymore, it bakes and cooks and toasts everything so much quicker then my big one and it doesn't heat up the whole house especially in the hot summer. It's an Oster brand and I got it on QVC. I would recommend it to anyone!


I have the Oster too and love it!! My SIL bought one as she's alone and doesn't want to use a big oven for one pot pie or a small chicken. We then gifted one to Dad cause he also cooks for one. It is wonderful, will fit a 9x13 casserole, has both convection and dehydration options and is affordable. I am so glad I didn't fall for air fryer promos cause this works to air fry plus soooo much more


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

whale watcher said:


> May I please ask what brand you bought (so I know which one to buy)! Thank You!


I bought the one advertised on TV. If I knew then what I know now, I would have skipped the Air Fryer. 
Love my Instant Pot (brand) pressure cooker. I have made many meals, and it's great for soup, have done baked potatoes in minutes, hard boiled eggs that slip from the shells... Plan on getting a spring form pan so I can make cheesecake too.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I love my air fryer. It is a large glass bowl (about 14 inches across) with the cooking apparatus in the lid that you lift on and off. Very different from the usual ones. There is room to cook more than a few little things in it. It reheats things wonderfully. Pizza slices, egg rolls, any left overs come out like they were freshly cooked. It does a nice job on chicken, pork chops, roasts, veggies, frozen items that you just have to heat and so much more. It's a Big Boss and i got it at Walmart online.

My complaint is not being able to find recipes, instructions for things. I got a recipe book, but it had too many snacky things i wouldn't cook and no information on regular type stuff. Can anyone recommend a recipe source?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I love my air fryer. It is a large glass bowl (about 14 inches across) with the cooking apparatus in the lid that you lift on and off. Very different from the usual ones. There is room to cook more than a few little things in it. It reheats things wonderfully. Pizza slices, egg rolls, any left overs come out like they were freshly cooked. It does a nice job on chicken, pork chops, roasts, veggies, frozen items that you just have to heat and so much more. It's a Big Boss and i got it at Walmart online.

My complaint is not being able to find recipes, instructions for things. I got a recipe book, but it had too many snacky things i wouldn't cook and no information on regular type stuff. Can anyone recommend a recipe source?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know much about the instant pot. I have an old pressure cooker that i love and use alot. I have an air fryer that i love and use alot. They both do different things. Generally the air fryer cooks crispy on the outside, moist on the inside. The pressure cooker cooks soft, moist and no crisp anywhere. Some say the instant pot is a new type of pressure cooker? Can anyone tell me what the difference between the 3 is????


----------

